# Need advice on printing on 60/40 blend



## jopes28 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi. I need to print on 60% cotton/40% polyester black tank tops using hot pink plastisol? Will regular plastisol work on these tank tops without any danger of dye migration? I tried looking for low bleed hot pink plastisol but wasn't able to find one.


----------

